# What does it mean if you get your period...



## beach (May 12, 2000)

What does it mean if you get your period like 4 or 5 days before each period? I am usually on the day or a day earlier but lately I have been off by 4 or 5 days...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stress can either make you early or make you late.Also if you are living in a house with other woman, usually over time they tend to synchranize and that can throw you off schedule.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Beach,That has been happening to me lately. Altough everything else is normal. I also have found that it happens to me on alternated months, not two in a row.It is true what Kmottus says, when we were in the dorm all 8 of us got our periods the same week.


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Are you around other women a lot? This may sound hokey, but I've heard that often when women spend a lot of time together (i.e. room-mates) their cycles will affect each other. Some women are stronger than others. My old room mate was always complaining that I was the stronger "Beta female" and my cycle was very controlling of hers.I have no idea how scientific this arguement is, but I've had a lot of female room-mates and this always seems to happen.KMottus?


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Sorry I just realised she already commented on this.


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

My daughter and I always have our period at the same time. At work we are 4 females that work in te same area and we have our period at the same time, isn't that weird!


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I remember that during collge, most of the girls on my floor got their periods at the same time. You could always tell everyone else was in the same boat as you by the fullness of the "little boxes" in the bathroom stalls.







My roomate was the "alpha woman"--she was on the pill and I wasn't, so my cycle conformed to hers (as did most others on the floor).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They have done studies and it does seem that woman who spend alot of time together cycle together.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I wish I was regular enough to get a cycle - even if it was someone elses!! I go anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks between periods. Good news is that they aren't as frequent as those that are regularly every 4 weeks. Bad news is that it's hard to predict when. One nurse once freaked out when I went in for a regular GYN appointment and said it had been about 5 weeks since my last period. Doctor asked if that was normal and said yup - had been like that forever. She said well then that's just normal for me.And I have noticed really bad stress can affect my frequency. Not as bad as when I was younger though.Nancy


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

This sounds a little different but I found that I have a change in my periods (a few days early or late) when the seasons change!------------------How long a minute is, depends on what side of the bathroom door you're on...


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Probably just a horomonal thing. Are you on Birth Control?As for the other issue, I have a friend, and all the girls in her office are on the same cycle, too. Weird, but it happens.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I like it when I go into a doctors office and they ask me when my last period was and I say 6 years ago. They look at me really funny, then I tell them that I had a hysterectomy. LOL


----------



## Integrity (Jun 19, 2000)

I read a study that said when women spend a lot of time together, their pheromones cause their periods to synchronize. They studied this by taking a test group of women who didn't live together, and every day had these women rub pheromones of the other women under their noses. They soon synchronized.


----------

